# xdeano's new calling strategy



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This winter I had the pleasure of hunting with xdeano. We all know how important your approach to the stand can be. Well I thought I would share xdeano's secret which helps him be successful. This method allows him to approach his stand quickly and nearly silently. Enjoy!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano,

Is this who you learned your trigger control from?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

funny guys. what ever works.

for all those who wonder how the best way to approach a stand, Fallguy has a pretty good technique. He's a Cross Country coach so he know a bit about running, or being chased which ever. We just call him Forest. not just because he likes to run either.










eace:

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Run fallguy, ruuuuuuun!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Here you go fallguy, your new ringtone!

http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fall_Guy.html


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

And here we have a look inside xdeano's fur shed. Notice most of the animals are on the carcass.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

"Life is like a box of Chocolates, ya never know what you're gona get."

xdeano


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

xdeano learning proper shot placement.









Fallguy's first attempt at a home made ghillie suit.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I have never heard of a tv show called "The Fallguy". Thats funny stuff.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

home made ghillie suit!!!! That's awesome! I passed up that pic for later posts.

that's pretty good dirt.










xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> xdeano


That is papapete's first Guille Suit attempt.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys, i needed that. now i have to wipe the tears from my eyes to see this keyboard! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The following is barebackjack's favorite piece of camouflage clothing for calling predators:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

question remains, which one of you was driving this hunting rig?







:rollin:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kingcanada said:


> question remains, which one of you was driving this hunting rig? :rollin:


 :rollin:

The escape pod!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> The following is barebackjack's favorite piece of camouflage clothing for calling predators:


Come on, you could have at least found a white one!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't tell me BBJ was sporting his "manly" silk scarf while coyote hunting??????????


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Papapete, watch out for the battery acid, I heard it's not good to eat. oke:

xdeano


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Neither are paint chips but i guess it never stopped you. oke:  :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

:lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Papapete, watch out for the battery acid, I heard it's not good to eat. oke:
> 
> xdeano


That was the best story of the night!
:rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I knew papapete was a tight ***, but when he showed me his new snow camo I just couldn't believe my eyes!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

cheap or not, you have to admire his resourcefulness: camo and cover scent in one product! of course, over use could result in seeing 16 coyotes! :laugh:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy on the stand.










Yup, only Fallguy can regularly call in entire packs of coyotes to mere paces. And only Fallguy can still miss!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> I knew papapete was a tight a$$, but when he showed me his new snow camo I just couldn't believe my eyes!


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

this thread deserves a spot at the top of the page. just too much entertainment value. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Yup, only Fallguy can regularly call in entire packs of coyotes to mere paces. And only Fallguy can still miss!


Yeah I do my best.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> This winter I had the pleasure of hunting with xdeano. We all know how important your approach to the stand can be. Well I thought I would share xdeano's secret which helps him be successful. This method allows him to approach his stand quickly and nearly silently. Enjoy!


So is that you, Fallguy, who's wrapped in the blankey in the basket then?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> So is that you, Fallguy, who's wrapped in the blankey in the basket then?


No I was taking the picture.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kingcanada said:


> cheap or not, you have to admire his resourcefulness: camo and cover scent in one product! of course, over use could result in seeing 16 coyotes! :laugh:


Try it and maybe you too will see 16 coyotes!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Barebackjack,
Is this your hunting dog????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No, heres a picture of "killer" after our last outing.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> No, heres a picture of "killer" after our last outing.


Oh...isn't that cute! Killer's scarf is even gayer than yours barebackjack!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a photo of xdeano (on the right) and his calling partner checking the full moon conditions this past week. As you know it was a nice moon for night hunting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > No, heres a picture of "killer" after our last outing.
> ...


Careful, or next time I see you ill sic that little devil on you. Hell hath no fury like a ****** off chihuahua.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy (Forest) reading up on his special coyote calling tactics. I think it's "Curious George"? kind of fitting.

All while wearing his magic shoes.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Gump, What's your soul purpose on this Board!!!

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Gump, What's your soul purpose on this Board!!!
> 
> xdeano


To do anything you tell me to Drill Sarrrrgennt?!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] Gump! You're a [email protected] idiot! That's the most outlandish answer I've ever heard! You must have a [email protected] IQ of 6! You are [email protected] gifted Private Gump!

xdeano


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

xdeano getting busted by a coyote!









Fallguy getting busted by a coyote!









xdeano learning new calling spots!









:rollin: :rollin: Ok I'm done now.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When we were night hunting I snapped a picture of xdeano setting up his homemade digital caller. He claims it is so loud it can be heard on other planets.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just dug this photo up from the check-in at the Bremen tournament. Xdeano, Fallguy, and Papapete looking at their raffle tickets.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

We give you BBJ.










xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> kingcanada said:
> 
> 
> > cheap or not, you have to admire his resourcefulness: camo and cover scent in one product! of course, over use could result in seeing 16 coyotes! :laugh:
> ...


or 16 stars! at least i did catch a glimpse of xdeano's " ultra stealth two wheeled coyote decimation transport" drifting across the sky between them! death from above! kinda like a big retarded owl! dang. now i am jealous...i shoulda thought of it first!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I just dug this photo up from the check-in at the Bremen tournament. Xdeano, Fallguy, and Papapete looking at their raffle tickets.


Hey that does kind of look like the inside of the Bremen Bar! Don't forget...the only raffle tickets I was looking at that night were the ones I found laying on the pool table that someone left there. I was too cheap to buy any!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's a picture of BarebackJack, Fallguy and PapaPete










notice the scarf....

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> xdeano


How fitting! The character in Prickly City is actually a coyote! And...I decided on the name Fallguy after I fell off of a 10 foot dropoff like in that comic. Weird!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

the truth is always stranger than fiction, so who pushed you? xdeano or papapete?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

oh...oh....oh.....I'll take credit for that one. Nice pic! :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

great news for those of us who can't keep our bikes airborne! i just received correspondence from classified sources about a new top secret stealth vehicle now being declassified for public use! i can't seem to find the cup holder or gps, but the seat is rumored to be heated. comes with traction control too. i have my doubts about the cigarette lighter port though...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kingcanada" i have my doubts about the cigarette lighter port though...[ATTACH type="full said:


> 0[/ATTACH]


LOL :rollin:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

kingcanada said:


> great news for those of us who can't keep our bikes airborne! i just received correspondence from classified sources about a new top secret stealth vehicle now being declassified for public use! i can't seem to find the cup holder or gps, but the seat is rumored to be heated. comes with traction control too. i have my doubts about the cigarette lighter port though...


Just lift the tail.....you'll find it.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that's why i have my doubts! it seems that the govt. never got the bugs worked out of the ecu. the problem was with the ejection system (what good spy car doesn't have one?). random dismounts plagued the development team. so, in an effort to recoup lost investments, this technology has been handed over to the civilian market... :burns:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

it turns out we now have a picture of fallguy's "last resort" strategy!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kingcanada said:


> it turns out we now have a picture of fallguy's "last resort" strategy!


That sums up ND "coyote hunting" quite well.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nope that's not me. The guy's hair is WAY to long.

That's actually a picture of my uncle.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Fallguy,
Somebody made a running video about you!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL yeah I wish I could go run like that video right now. I need a tension release!

That video got me jacked up. I downloaded that song to my itunes. At about 2:51 of that video the hills remind me of the Ragnar!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i noticed you were wearing the home made ghillie again. oke:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bump


----------

